# ANOTHER UBER EATS DRIVER MURDERED



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Read about that on another thread. Pamela was smart to take his picture. RIP, Pamela. 

Glad Rusty got arrested! I hope his ass gets so pummeled in prison!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

If ever there was a dough face, that dude has one.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Is that Chief Wiggum's brother?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Lots of risk out there 
Are you paid enough 
This fine looking girl is out driving drunk at 3am


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I hope he is put in GP and is given the proper treatment he deserves…


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hopefully, he's locked away forever or preferably sent swiftly to the chair if available there. I've been encountering more and more psychotic drivers on the road the last couple years. I lived/commuted in Orlando for 15 years which was and still is a traffic nightmare but nothing compared to where I am at now which used to be not too bad at all.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 664996
> View attachment 664997


60 years old and 7 months pregnant…. this is truly a unicorn case


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> 60 years old and 7 months pregnant…. this is truly a unicorn case


I missed that part !


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> 60 years old and 7 months pregnant…. this is truly a unicorn case


You misread the article, the 60 yr old has a 30 something daughter who is 6 months pregnant


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> You misread the article, the 60 yr old has a 30 something daughter who is 6 months pregnant


ok that makes more sense


----------



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

ANOTHER UBER EATS DRIVER MURDERED







www.uberpeople.net





Does anyone know her?


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

OakleyFan said:


> ANOTHER UBER EATS DRIVER MURDERED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anyone in Glendale Arizona.


----------



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> I don't know anyone in Glendale Arizona.


That's right..At first I thought Glendale here in CA. But after reading further I realized my mistake.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Her death was not as result of her being an Uber Eats driver.
It was a road rage incident.

She was on her way home after working.
It could have been anyone driving home from work.
She just happens to be a driver.


----------



## LAndreas (Feb 27, 2015)

Arizona is a hell hole. Count my blessings being in Cali.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 664994


💔 Breaks my heart !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> Her death was not as result of her being an Uber Eats driver.
> It was a road rage incident.
> 
> She was on her way home after working.
> ...


Let's just keep defunding police and being soft on crime


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I really see how this can happen... When people are hungry and people spend their money they want things to be right and these restaurants mess up orders all the time and it's the driver literally left holding the bag... Just the other day Chipotle seem like they was hell bent on making my delivery a one-star experience I went there to pick up one burrito bowl and it took them 30 minutes to make it while looking at me giving me the evil eye and it wasn't until I finally started getting irate that they slowly made it but then when I get to the customer house I realize they gave me something that was totally the opposite of what he ordered now he's coming outside expecting what he ordered and I had to break the news to him and that's not what they gave me and he's looking at me kind of accusing me of stealing his food he wanted to search around my vehicle to make sure I wasn't stashing his food and we had a pretty tense moment before he finally just gave in and said just give me what you have.
then I'll call Chipotle and come to find out you can't call Chipotle they only want you to leave complaints on their online complaint tab which is basically them letting you know they could care less about your complaint


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I bet he was angry that she was Hispanic


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

any chance taking his pic MINUTES BEFORE had anything to trigger him to shoot?

blatantly taking pictures of random strangers isn't going to be taken kindly in any situation, certainly not one involving any type of altercation, and a violent or otherwise mentally unstable person can only add fuel to that situation.

I don't know what happened but I'd be willing to bet a healthy amount of money that she'd be alive today if she didn't take those pictures


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I suppose that part of the premium that ants get paid for is to be on the road with these nutcases.


----------



## gmmonica (Feb 14, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I really see how this can happen... When people are hungry and people spend their money they want things to be right and these restaurants mess up orders all the time and it's the driver literally left holding the bag... Just the other day Chipotle seem like they was hell bent on making my delivery a one-star experience I went there to pick up one burrito bowl and it took them 30 minutes to make it while looking at me giving me the evil eye and it wasn't until I finally started getting irate that they slowly made it but then when I get to the customer house I realize they gave me something that was totally the opposite of what he ordered now he's coming outside expecting what he ordered and I had to break the news to him and that's not what they gave me and he's looking at me kind of accusing me of stealing his food he wanted to search around my vehicle to make sure I wasn't stashing his food and we had a pretty tense moment before he finally just gave in and said just give me what you have.
> then I'll call Chipotle and come to find out you can't call Chipotle they only want you to leave complaints on their online complaint tab which is basically them letting you know they could care less about your complaint


I would stop taking Chipotle orders and teach them a lesson. I wouldn't drive and deliver people or food. Facts is too expensive and so are repairs on your car. I stop driving two years ago. You'd make more driving FedEx or Amazon and using their automobiles or working any other place. Stop using your own car. Stop making these user's any money, they don't pay enough and they don't consider the gas prices. 
They weren't profitable years ago, they definitely aren't profitable now.


----------



## gmmonica (Feb 14, 2017)

Slavery ended years ago Uber and Lyft don't know this yet and if you drive for them you are letting them exploit you. Stop the power's that be. Stop diving Rideshare. It's not worth it.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

gmmonica said:


> I would stop taking Chipotle orders and teach them a lesson. I wouldn't drive and deliver people or food. Facts is too expensive and so are repairs on your car. I stop driving two years ago. You'd make more driving FedEx or Amazon and using their automobiles or working any other place. Stop using your own car. Stop making these user's any money, they don't pay enough and they don't consider the gas prices.
> They weren't profitable years ago, they definitely aren't profitable now.


Feel like they're more than profitable they just keep saying that so they can justify not paying the drivers more money they started out with no money and now they have hundreds of billions of dollars while claiming they haven't made any money while investing in all this driverless technology


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

gmmonica said:


> Slavery ended years ago Uber and Lyft don't know this yet and if you drive for them you are letting them exploit you. Stop the power's that be. Stop diving Rideshare. It's not worth it.


 Slavery was not voluntary!! Driving Uber is.


----------



## Robin McDonald (Nov 19, 2021)

gmmonica said:


> Slavery ended years ago Uber and Lyft don't know this yet and if you drive for them you are letting them exploit you. Stop the power's that be. Stop diving Rideshare. It's not worth it.


Yes Uber stop exploiting me with $6000 to 8000 per month of income plus providing me with $5000 dollars additional per year in health care stipends with massive deductions and extremely small tax liability. 
I am so sick of being able to have the total freedom to make my own schedule and travel. So tired of being able to afford the best schools to afford my future career. Why do you keep providing me with enough income to pay off all my student loans in my spare time so I don't leave University with a 70 thousand dollar debt.


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

@OP, you're such a clickbait troll. as others have pointed out, her being an Uber Eats driver has nothing to do with how and why she died other than the fact she happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

you could make a post about "Another person dies from road rage" and have the same effect. you're trying to make it seem like the fact she does deliveries got her killed as in, the people she delivered to murdered her, etc. ANYBODY can be driving around for WHATEVER errands and be the victim of some enraged Hillbilly bastard.


----------

